

Ask HN: I am running AdWords to promote my iPhone App. How do I... - andrewljohnson

I am now running an AdWords campaign that links to www.gaiagps.com. Once they get to the site, I want to track how many people click the "Buy Now" button that brings up iTunes.<p>Normally, I could just put a tracker on the page I wanted to measure, but since I'm popping them off to iTunes, I need to track clicks on the link, not page landings.<p>My solution for now is this: I put a javascript Google Analytics trigger in the &#60;a onclick&#62; to track clicks of that link, and then I can cross-reference that against paid traffic.<p>However, does AdWords have a way to track these conversions directly? They have a "Conversion Tracking" system, but it seems to only work if they land on a page, not if they click a link, because you insert an Javascript snippet in the page to track conversions.<p>Am I missing something about AdWords Conversion Tracking, or is the GA the right tool to use here? I suppose I could also redirect them to a page with tracking code before I redirect them to iTunes, but this seems like kind of a hack.
======
prbuckley
Hi I am am one of the founders at <http://appsto.re> and we have a way for you
to track google ad word campaigns from our analytics dashboard. The service is
100% free and we would love for you to give it a try.

Give me a call if you have any questions, 917 nine seven four 6317

~~~
andrewljohnson
Ooops, I can't seem to verify my website, even though I put the tracking
string at www.gaiagps.com.

Where it says "Your website" on the verify page, it looks like there is a bug
too.

~~~
prbuckley
Hi Andrew,

My apologize. Are you still having a problem? Email me direct and we will
figure out the problem. patrick@appsto.re

------
cpr
The first question I'd ask is whether people ever use Google to search for
iPhone apps? My take is, Not really.

Perhaps it's different in the GPS world.

~~~
andrewljohnson
People do... we get organic search traffic for people looking for "iphone
offline maps" "iphone topo maps" "best iphone gps app" and stuff like that.

I chose my keywords for adwords based on our organic traffic.

------
sharpshoot
appsto.re

